# Fall Out Boy...what are they thinking?



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not a fan, just to say. But what are they doing in their new song, called I Don't Care? Fist of all, the riff is almost 100% of Le Grange by ZZ Top. How did they possibly get away with that, without their recording engineer or producer saying something. But, I guess in the corporate world it doesn't matter, you can rehash old riffs and nobody seems to notice. Kind of like Angels and Airwaves ripping "Keeps Me Alive" (i think thats what its called) by the Cult. 

Secondly, The second line of the chorus is 'I don't really care what you think, unless it is about me", which guess what, ripped off again...this time Nirvana's 'Drain You'. 

How do these saps still manage to make money? They rip bands off left and right, do mediocre covers (Michael Jackson's Beat It comes to mind), and repeat the same dull, tired song structure/schemes over and over again. I can see staying with one genre, take the Beatles for example where they were mostly love songs, but at least their songs where/are interesting.

Sorry I just had to vent.

Here are some links:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc0Nlzxe9aY (fall Out)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MKPby9D8MQ&feature=related (ZZ Top)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkqjx6Gsh0U (Nirvana)

see it/ hear it for yourselves and let me know what you think.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well...you're right. but who sais they did'nt ask ZZ Top?. you never know. money is a powerfull thing, but on the other hand, it could be a complete rip off.

Take in the 80's Vanilla Ice did use a Queen Track...25 years later someone wakes up in Queen and wants to sue Vanilla Ice TODAY. that's totaly ridiculous in my opinion.

but you're right in saying it's still a shame to see kids trying to make money out of others success


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Or

who says the corporation doesn't own it to begin with. Just because the band names are different doesn't mean it isn't all the same corporate ownership on the top.

I know movie studios recycle actors all the time in this manner


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

al3d said:


> well...you're right. but who sais they did'nt ask ZZ Top?. you never know. money is a powerfull thing, but on the other hand, it could be a complete rip off.
> 
> Take in the 80's Vanilla Ice did use a Queen Track...25 years later someone wakes up in Queen and wants to sue Vanilla Ice TODAY. that's totaly ridiculous in my opinion.
> 
> but you're right in saying it's still a shame to see kids trying to make money out of others success


I never thought about that. But asking to use a riff instead of making your own is just plain lazy in my opinion. It takes 10 minutes to get a decent basic riff going, and if you're good, you could have a whole song written and sounding good in a couple of hours. I guess I am just bitter.


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Or
> 
> who says the corporation doesn't own it to begin with. Just because the band names are different doesn't mean it isn't all the same corporate ownership on the top.
> 
> I know movie studios recycle actors all the time in this manner


Well that could be true...I tried to do some research but it looks like all three bands are under three different labels. Nirvana is under DGC (Geffen) and all of the song rights as far as I know are under Courtney Love's name, Fall Out Boy are under Mercury Records (which could be a subsidiary of Geffen...not sure) and ZZ Top just recently signed to Rick Rubin's "Rubin's American Recording" or somethign like that. So I think it could be unlikely that one record company owns the rights to a song when another company has signed the band just this past July. It could be true, but then again I don't work in the industry.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> Or
> 
> who says the corporation doesn't own it to begin with. Just because the band names are different doesn't mean it isn't all the same corporate ownership on the top.
> 
> I know movie studios recycle actors all the time in this manner


ZZ Top own their song catalogue. Newer bands sometimes will not because they are so eager to make a QUICK buck, that they will give the rights to their catalogue, fully knowing that bands, for the most part, usually don't have a very long life, to much of them that sounds the same. Usually after the second record, it goes downhill from there. 

Phatchrisrules, as for using other band's riff...i totaly agree. bands like this are just trying for a quick buck with other people's work in my opinion.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Three quarters of what I hear my kids listen to is some kind of rip-off. I always love sitting them down and playing the original version. It always "bursts thir bubble". 

The thing is most of the kids today have no idea that there is actually another, previously recorded song or riff in the one they are listening to. It's only us old farts that pick up on it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Three quarters of what I hear my kids listen to is some kind of rip-off. I always love sitting them down and playing the original version. It always "bursts thir bubble".
> 
> The thing is most of the kids today have no idea that there is actually another, previously recorded song or riff in the one they are listening to. It's only us old farts that pick up on it.


SO true. i remember when Cadillac, a few years back, when they had the TV spot with "Rock'N Roll"...my nefhew sent me a youtube link say, Hey uncle, you'll love that new tune, it's realy cool. but lots of bands sounds the same"...

Man..i almost wet myself.. he did'nt beleive me it was a 30 year old song..


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

But also the riffs you mentioned are hardly a original in the first place. The Grange? See John Lee Hooker's Boogie Chillun. The Cult (that's She Sells Sanctuary BTW)? Completely derivative D-G-C pattern, and the hook is very similar to a lot of the stuff the Sisters of Mercy and the Mission were doing at the same time, just scale noodling wih a drone. Their later stuff is all cloned ACDC riffs too, which in turn is Chuck Berry turned up to 10, which in turn is a mashup of blues and swing.

FWIW, the bit you're calling The Grange sounds a bit like grand paedo Gary Glitter's Rock n Roll part 2 (and a thousand other songs too) to me and something else I can't quite put my finger on. 

I always enjoyed the syncronicity between Smells Like Teen Spirit and Bush' Little things: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljJ875IiyZA (Bush)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQR-OsH0RQ (Nirvana)

That thing recently with the Black Crowes and some ******* chick is quite funny considering how derivative _they_ are of Humble Pie. 

It's rock'n'roll. It _all_ sounds the same to some degree, and it's all derived from Willie Dixon, and _he_ got it from the zeitgeist.
Imagine where music would have gone if the lawyers had been so slap happy in the '30s. 

Mind you, that song you linked to sure sucked


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> But also the riffs you mentioned are hardly a original in the first place. The Grange? See John Lee Hooker's Boogie Chillun. The Cult (that's She Sells Sanctuary BTW)? Completely derivative D-G-C pattern, and the hook is very similar to a lot of the stuff the Sisters of Mercy and the Mission were doing at the same time, just scale noodling wih a drone. Their later stuff is all cloned ACDC riffs too, which in turn is Chuck Berry turned up to 10, which in turn is a mashup of blues and swing.
> 
> FWIW, the bit you're calling The Grange sounds a bit like grand paedo Gary Glitter's Rock n Roll part 2 (and a thousand other songs too) to me and something else I can't quite put my finger on.
> 
> ...


You just blew my mind! Rock sure does have a deep and rich history. But I just thought I would point out FOB because they stink, haha. You just taught htis 20 year old about rock, thanks!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Phatchrisrules said:


> You just blew my mind! Rock sure does have a deep and rich history. But I just thought I would point out FOB because they stink, haha. You just taught htis 20 year old about rock, thanks!


OK, now I feel old...
But I just remembered the song it reminded me of. Listen to this:
[youtube=Option]KE4HGlmtOcg[/youtube]
Peter Green at his best. So, they stole _that_ riff (and did a pretty poor job if you ask me).


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Stealing a riff is one thing but using samples for a song that's not even similar is way over the line.

John Cougar's "Jack and Diane" guitar riff gets destroyed in this Jessica Simpson tune: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHMpaZ90ptQ

There is also a similar song(upbeat pop/disco beat drivel) with the guitar riff from Ventura Highway ringing in the BG.

And finally, Kid Rock's "borrowing" of both Sweet Home Alabama and Werewolves of London, all in the same song with this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwIGZLjugKA


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> OK, now I feel old...
> But I just remembered the song it reminded me of. Listen to this:
> [youtube=Option]KE4HGlmtOcg[/youtube]
> Peter Green at his best. So, they stole _that_ riff (and did a pretty poor job if you ask me).


That was the best Peter Green clip I have ever seen! Thank you.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> But also the riffs you mentioned are hardly a original in the first place. The Grange? See John Lee Hooker's Boogie Chillun...
> 
> It's rock'n'roll. It _all_ sounds the same to some degree...


It happens all the time.
And it's not wrong, per se--it all depends on what you do with it.
Obviously if you barely change it and pas it off on your own--you can get into trouble. Led Zeppelin did this--many of their songs were built on riffs that were lifted from blues--especially Willie Dixon ones. I remember an interview where Page tried to explain it away when Willie Dixon sued them--that Plant was supposed to change the lyrics. It was more the lyrics that got them into trouble, the riffs were recycled, but still changes a bit--usually.

Compare "Boogie with Stu" from _Physical Graffiti _ with Richie Valens "Ooh My Head"--they tried co-crediting that one to Mrs Valens, but still got sued--because unlike most their others--that was a fairly straight forward cover.

Blues riffs are used over & over again--nothing wrong with that--just do something interesting and entertaining with it!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

mario said:


> That was the best Peter Green clip I have ever seen! Thank you.


You'll like this then: http://www.mojo4music.com/blog/2008/10/the_best_of_peter_green_1.html

I love his playing. He came out of hiding a few years with the Splinter group. A different man for sure, but still wonderful. He seems to have disappeared again...wasn't Cozy Powell playing with him when he died? he was sure a real talent in his heyday though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bobb said:


> Stealing a riff is one thing but using samples for a song that's not even similar is way over the line.
> 
> John Cougar's "Jack and Diane" guitar riff gets destroyed in this Jessica Simpson tune


yes.but at least she's "HOT" to look at..LOL....


still..i know what you mean.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

bobb said:


> Stealing a riff is one thing but using samples for a song that's not even similar is way over the line.
> 
> John Cougar's "Jack and Diane" guitar riff gets destroyed in this Jessica Simpson tune: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHMpaZ90ptQ
> 
> ...


Regarding Kid Rock, he performed this song on the Late Show awhile back and in addition to SHA and WOL he also mentioned that Steve Millers "Take The Money And Run" was another "influence" on this song.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes I agree that FOB stinks!! I do NOT get that band. I can't even look at that idiot Pete Wentz! BUT to have someone like Gilby Clarke making fun of them? That's rich... I always thought it was funny he was a judge for Rockstar... Super No One.. Ooops! I mean Supernova.

But yeah, there's hardy any note or cobination thereof that's likely not been done before. Oasis does it all the time with the Beatles AND they freely admit it.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

hah, the riff in the FOB song reminded me more of "Tainted Love".
I don't mind the song, don't care if some of its ripped off either. Most music borrows from other places.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> But also the riffs you mentioned are hardly a original in the first place. The Grange? See John Lee Hooker's Boogie Chillun. The Cult (that's She Sells Sanctuary BTW)? Completely derivative D-G-C pattern, and the hook is very similar to a lot of the stuff the Sisters of Mercy and the Mission were doing at the same time, just scale noodling wih a drone. Their later stuff is all cloned ACDC riffs too, which in turn is Chuck Berry turned up to 10, which in turn is a mashup of blues and swing.
> 
> FWIW, the bit you're calling The Grange sounds a bit like grand paedo Gary Glitter's Rock n Roll part 2 (and a thousand other songs too) to me and something else I can't quite put my finger on.
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. 

http://www.benedict.com/Audio/zztop/zztop.aspx

http://cip.law.ucla.edu/cases/case_lacienegazztop.html

Boogie Chillun' has inspired many other songs, including Led Zeppelin's Whole Lotta Love and (more obviously) Canned Heat's On the Road Again.


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=jN-_up5dSW0

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=TiZXjHxgMaQ


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Whole Lotta Love is more like Willie Dixon's You Need Love-
Way Down Inside


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

zontar said:


> Whole Lotta Love is more like Willie Dixon's You Need Love-
> Way Down Inside


Yes, I know, but...

http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=308

In any case...

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=pTsvs-pAGDc&feature=related

and (wait for it, you'll see what I'm getting at).

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ogTFdlbup24


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Satch and Coldplay*

How about this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ofFw9DKu_I


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow! i'm not surprised. They've been accused of that before. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bRejNDKm20


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

most riffs you hear in pop music are probably recycled from somewhere - even if the song author doesnt know it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NB-SK said:


> Yes, I know, but...
> 
> http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=308


That's referring to their live version of it--which was more than just Whole Lotta Love, but more a medley. So the song itself wasn't derived from John Le Hooker, but they did borrow from him for the medley.

Also check out The Killing Floor vs The Lemon Song.

You can hear that in _The Song Remains the Same_ for starters.

I get the point though.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

rippinglickfest said:


> How about this one?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ofFw9DKu_I


Satrianni should join Coldplay...or they should join his band. They make great music together. :smile:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Wow! i'm not surprised. They've been accused of that before.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bRejNDKm20


They both sound very generic, so I'm sure you could find a dozen other nearly identical songs.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

zontar said:


> That's referring to their live version of it--which was more than just Whole Lotta Love, but more a medley. So the song itself wasn't derived from John Le Hooker, but they did borrow from him for the medley.
> 
> Also check out The Killing Floor vs The Lemon Song.
> 
> ...


Yes, and the 'squeeze my lemon' part comes from this song, which Led Zeppelin did a cover:

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=eoednwhKoZI


----------

